# Congestive heart failure



## nfrench1 (Jul 28, 2013)

My golden just got diagnosed with congestive heart failure, shes about 12 years old. Im on my way to the vet to see her because she stayed the night. We are extremely devastated and praying constantly. We dont know anything about it, so can anyone from experience tell me more??
Please keep Hayley in your prayers!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*NFrench*

Praying for you and sweet Hayley.
I really don't know much about it.
Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Your vet will tell you much more than I can as i've never had a dog with it, but have known people whose dogs have lived for years with it and the proper medication, etc.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just posted this recently for another member. Lost two dogs to congestive heart failure/cardiomyopathy. Kelly our golden was 12 and Shamus our dogue de bordeaux was 6. Without getting into too much detail the heart is unable to pump effeciently. I put both to sleep soon after diagnosis because it became so hard for them to breath. There is no rest from the heavy panting. I felt it was the kindest thing to do for them. Hopefully you pup hasnt' reach that part of the heart disease yet. I'm so sorry, I can say I know exatly what you're going thru.


----------



## nfrench1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your concerns and information. We just got her home and she was prescribed a lot of medication. The vet recommended to feed her less (only 1/2 cup a day) because she has way to much weight. She has an enlarged heart which is pushing on her lungs. The vet didn't mention how long she had but stressed for her to loose weight and eat only carrots. Ive read online that dogs with congestive heart failure can live for months or even years after the diagnosis. Fate will decide. If anybody has any advice for me I would appreciate it. Or if you have any questions about congestive heart failure symptoms let me know. The best thing anyone can do for their dog is take them to the vet and pray. Thanks again everyone! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

A half cup a day seems so little for a large dog. I can only say to watch for the continuous panting which means they are stuggling for the body to get oxygen. My pups could not rest. I wish you well it's a tough thing to deal with.


----------

